

Why Women Programmers Aren’t a Fad - MykalM
http://mashable.com/2010/07/08/women-education-programming/

======
Towle_
Look, these all sound like fine programs, unto themselves. But I find this
column itself odd.

The author lists different statistics and percentages which demonstrate an
uneven male/female distribution within the field. _Conspicuously_ absent
though is any discussion whatsoever of the causes of this uneven distribution.
("To combat these numbers..." Really? It's the numbers we're fighting?)
Presumably, she's leaving the reader to fill in that blank him/herself.
Thankfully for the author's sake, we're all very well trained in filling that
blank.

~~~
estherschindler
The article isn't trying to argue the causes of the low female:male ratio.
It's just setting a context for why it's necessary for there to be
organizations to address the problem.

There are LOTS of articles that try to figure out the cause. This isn't one of
them. It's a useful list, instead.

------
tdoggette
Who is the author arguing against here? Did I miss it when someone said
"Chicks writing programs? Psh, that'll go the way of pogs and pokemon in no
time at all!"

~~~
abrown28
I don't see women in programming jobs as a fad, I just don't see them. I've
worked at dozens of companies in over the last 15 years and I've worked with
exactly 4 women... none in the last 2 years. I don't know why that is.

